# Sewer machines ran with no foot pedal



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Does anyone still make a sewer machine that you can run without a foot pedal??I had a real old Marko yrs ago that would run on a toggle switch if the foot pedal was messed up,but I can't find a machine that will do this anymore,they all have to be ran with a air or electric foot pedal it seems,so if you got cable in a line and your pedal screws up you can't get it out of the line until you get another pedal,any machines out there that will run without a pedal???..


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

NO SORRY IT IS AGANST OSAH


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

You will be hard pressed to find one. OSHA requires a momentary pedal on most equipment that you will be touching while running. This includes stuff like pipe threading machines and sewer machines. 

You could put a an additional switch on the machine that bypasses the air switch. But especially on a larger machine like a k1500, 300, or a 1065, I think that’s a recipe for disaster. I’ve seen a cable bind up and break; I’ve also seen them flip a machine over- thank god it was never on a roof through a toilet vent. If you choose to bypass it please don’t let anyone who works for you run it. 

We used to keep an extra brand new air pedal on the truck. Also most of the time if you trim the end of the tube on the pedal, it will get you going again. They just wear out.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

jakewilcox said:


> You will be hard pressed to find one. OSHA requires a momentary pedal on most equipment that you will be touching while running. This includes stuff like pipe threading machines and sewer machines.
> 
> You could put a an additional switch on the machine that bypasses the air switch. But especially on a larger machine like a k1500, 300, or a 1065, I think that’s a recipe for disaster. I’ve seen a cable bind up and break; I’ve also seen them flip a machine over- thank god it was never on a roof through a toilet vent. If you choose to bypass it please don’t let anyone who works for you run it.
> 
> We used to keep an extra brand new air pedal on the truck. Also most of the time if you trim the end of the tube on the pedal, it will get you going again. They just wear out.


i have ordered brand new ridged foot pedal and they go down first time used it,pisses me off,ordered it thru marvin at AJ coleman,told him it went down first time using it,sent me another one no charge and it went down also,hose and connections are good,I have even spliced into the air hose and installed a barb adapter to make hose longer


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

That sucks. 

I don’t have a lot of experience running the Ridgid machines; I’m sure some folks on here are more knowledgeable than me about that particular machine. I’ve mostly run Spartan and a few others. 

I think my next phone call would be to the Ridgid rep and asking them why their pedals are so bad; and what they propose to do about it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> Does anyone still make a sewer machine that you can run without a foot pedal??I had a real old Marko yrs ago that would run on a toggle switch if the foot pedal was messed up,but I can't find a machine that will do this anymore,they all have to be ran with a air or electric foot pedal it seems,so if you got cable in a line and your pedal screws up you can't get it out of the line until you get another pedal,any machines out there that will run without a pedal???..


I had the foot pedal go bad on my 91 a couple times, usually punctured. In a pinch I've jumped out the air switch so I could use the toggle on top. I highly reccomend not doing that though, it's pretty sketchy.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> I had the foot pedal go bad on my 91 a couple times, usually punctured. In a pinch I've jumped out the air switch so I could use the toggle on top. I highly reccomend not doing that though, it's pretty sketchy.


So you are saying you could run the machine without the foot pedal,right???


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> I had the foot pedal go bad on my 91 a couple times, usually punctured. In a pinch I've jumped out the air switch so I could use the toggle on top. I highly reccomend not doing that though, it's pretty sketchy.


Redwood loved the k-7500 and he ran 11/16" cable with it,when I finally have to pull the trigger and buy a new machine I'm gonna try to set it up like redwood had his,I want to use the whip with the cutter head behind the leader


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes 


sparky said:


> So you are saying you could run the machine without the foot pedal,right???


Yes open electric box and wire around the air switch, but highly "NOT" recommended !
I have memory's of running R.R. machines with the Manuel switch but it at least was on the cable pedestal, 
I tried that on different Spartan machines at different times it never worked very good


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Have you tried hydraulic cement?😅(couldn't resist)

I'm a bit late to the game but gorlitz has no foot pedal. (You can add 1 but they're sold without) you can bypass foot pedal by wirenutting the 2 wires coming off the foot switch.

Redwoods blade setup was done using duracable threaded male and female cable ends and a c1 chuck. I love those setups with drum machines until the whip snaps and you have to fish a foot of 11/16 out of the line. That effing sucks especially if it's upstream a wye. It's frustrating but manageable. Good luck


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

The cable guy said:


> Have you tried hydraulic cement?😅(couldn't resist)
> 
> I'm a bit late to the game but gorlitz has no foot pedal. (You can add 1 but they're sold without) you can bypass foot pedal by wirenutting the 2 wires coming off the foot switch.
> 
> Redwoods blade setup was done using duracable threaded male and female cable ends and a c1 chuck. I love those setups with drum machines until the whip snaps and you have to fish a foot of 11/16 out of the line. That effing sucks especially if it's upstream a wye. It's frustrating but manageable. Good luck


Bahahahaha


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I almost lost my right thumb by just using the toggle switch on a k750. Switch was frozen and I just went for it. Probably one of the dumbest things I ever did.

A single phase motor that has reverse will not reverse when in full rotation.


----------



## Dontbitenails (Oct 16, 2020)

An old employer of mine would rewire his 1065's and 100's so they had female 110 v plug-ins. We used electric foot switches and plugged them I n to the back of the machine. If foot switch malfunctioned an extension cord could be used in a pinch . Dangerous if you are an idiot. I never put the electric foot switch in or near water and never had an issue. All my equipment today has air switches and gfi . Safer for sure but a pain when your bulb or air hose starts leaking. Problem is dumb ass employees would not use foot switch and just plug in an extension cord and use switch on machine to turn on and off . Wear those switches out fast as that is not how they are designed to be used.


----------

